# They caught the guy that killed Mr. Buck



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

*Mr. Buck's severed head recovered from suspect's home*



*By PEGGY O'HARE Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle*

Officers have arrested a man in the decapitation of Mr. Buck, a beloved deer at Bear Creek Pioneers Park's wildlife sanctuary.
Brandon Eugene Gregory, 23, was arrested at his home late Friday by Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officers and Harris County Precinct 5 deputies. He is charged with taking a wildlife resource without landowner consent - a state jail felony offense. His bond is set at $5,000.
Mr. Buck's severed head was recovered at Gregory's apartment in the 13300 block of West Road, said Harris County prosecutor Eric Bily. The animal's head had not yet been mounted on a wall.
Gregory will likely be charged with other crimes, and more arrests related to Mr. Buck's death are probable, Bily said.
The killing and mutilation of Mr. Buck shocked animal lovers across the Houston area. The 8- to 10-point buck was comfortable around people and would let park visitors scratch his chin.
But on Nov. 25, a park ranger found the white-tailed deer's headless carcass in a pool of blood. Intruders had cut a four-foot hole in a chain-link fence to reach the animal.
Bily said he believes Mr. Buck's head was severed with a knife and bolt cutters. He expects the evidence will show Gregory was hurt while struggling with the deer during the confrontation.
Gregory could not be reached for comment later today. His girlfriend, who answered the door at his northwest Harris County apartment, became tearful and said she could not talk to the media.
Some law-abiding hunters are worried that people will unfairly lump them into this illegal activity, Bily said.
"This guy is not a hunter," Bily said of the arrested man. "This is very different from what hunters do."
A Crime Stoppers tip led officers to Gregory. He and the other suspects were mostly cooperative and gave statements to the investigating officers, Bily said.
If convicted of the charge, Gregory could face 180 days to two years in jail and a fine ranging from $1,500 to $10,000.
More information on the break in the case will be released at a news conference this afternoon.
_*[email protected]*_


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They need to start digging a hole.........


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"The animal's head had not yet been mounted on a wall."
*
I don't know who Peggy O'Hare with the Houston Chronicle is .. but that is completely tasteless and un-called-for (is that a word?).


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

A buddy who is a game warden called and told me they used TDC Bloodhounds that tracked them to 2 houses.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Put the dumb bastage in the cell with OJ.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it may sound lame but the term " Get a Rope " comes to mind when I think of this piece of garbage....


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like he has had a serious problem following game laws. Hang em


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

He had 2 other illegal deer in his freezer too.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's trash like that that muddies the water for us hunters. This makes me sick. At least he didn't get away with it.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Man I'm glad they caught that guy. What a d.a.! I truely hope he gets some jail time and doesn't get off with some probation b.s. 
I'd like to see him have to carry a sign, as well, in front of each Cabela's and Bass Pro Shop stating what he did.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Too bad Judge Poe wont be hearing the case. Id love to see what he would do this slimy bastage. I figured they would get caught soon. Poachers are just like all other criminals in that they dont have the mental capacity to keep their mouths shut. Eventually they start bragging about their dirty deeds, then its time to pay the fiddler. Glad they got em, but we need to pressure the court for severe punishment. In a way this is worse than poaching. Its like someone sneaking into your back yard and killing your dog. It was a tame deer contained by a fence in a park. Burns me up.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Cut one of the bastage's hands off as a warning. He cann be known as Mister Hook.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

They need to cut his knuts off so this P.O.S. cant breed any nore inbreds od his nature.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

PalmsUp said:


> A buddy who is a game warden called and told me they used TDC Bloodhounds that tracked them to 2 houses.


Now that is pretty incredible!


----------



## Camo-girl (Dec 2, 2008)

*R.I.P. Mr. Buck*

What kind of person could shoot a pet deer?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

It's too bad that Mr. Buck didn't gore him worse. We could have had the 2008 Darwin Award winner here in Houston. What a POS. Too bad he's only eligible for two years in the can. With his priors, it should be at least five.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I just don't understand it. What satisfaction would you get out of that ? No clue.
I agree with all that + some.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope a couple of deer hunters are on the jury...if it goes to trial.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not surprised he got caught. the paper said a tip lead to the arrest. No doubt someone needed the money... My hats off to all the agencies that helped tracked this coward down. I feel a little better knowing Mr. Buck stuck this bastard good. I can't believe his lame excuse, "I wanted to see how tame he was." what an idiot. Well, his life is ruined now. He might has well been a child molester. Everywhere he goes he will be known as the S.O.B. who mutilated Mr. Buck, not to mention the dailey beatings from Texas hunters. He told authorites he was facinated by the bucks horns.....So now that he has seen them, now what...."Here's your Sign".... 180 days in jail and a fine.... His real sentence will be when he runs into a fellow 2Cooler on the streets of Texas... then he will get a deserving sentence.

I hope I get picked for the jury...what a fiasco that will be... the defense won't be able to find anyone partial to their (defense) case.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*Horns*

So he wanted horns? I have some horns for him but i wound not say where he would get them. Thanks TP&W for the great work and hopefully the courts will hold totally accountable. MWH


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Not that he will start abiding by the law but, taking away his hunting license for a period of years will be a worse punishment for this guy than prison. Can you imagine having your face in front of every Game Warden training class for the next 30 years???????? 

I heard mr. Buck did some damage to this dude's hinter region and he needed medical attention but did not get any prior to getting caught. Can you say gang groin?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Carma's a Biach...


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

The thing that I just read that I love the most is he just lost his second ammendment rights. 

The article read, "He is charged with taking a wildlife resource without landowner consent — a state jail felony offense."

You my boy, are now a felon and can not own or be in possession of a firearm. I know that is not the only way to kill an animale, but it's a start.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

I hope his antler wound gets infected! Just makes me sick. Death penalty would fit for this guy, especially knowing he is a repeat offender!!! I wouldn't lose a bit of sleep if they executed him.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

You know what they say.. You can take the boy out of Matagorda, but you can't take the Matagorda out of the boy!!!!!


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

someone should break into his home with bolt cutters, and cut his head off. :hairout:


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

So im guessing he just tried to stab Mr. Buck? What a dumb ***. Besides doing an illegal thing no deer is ever tame. That is like saying that a pet tiger is tame. Once any wild animal or "tame" animal feels threatened it will "attack" or protect itself.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Fubar said:


> someone should break into his home with bolt cutters, and cut his head off. :hairout:


Word..


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have word for him that I can not say on this form!!! %# $^&!**%$ # # $
# # $ % ^!! (& & ^&%$# #$ ##%%^& &**%^$%% And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

He has a long history of poaching. His family owns a house in Matagorda south of the bridge on the river. A few years back him and some of his friends shot a cow on Matagorda Beach. They took the cow back to their house and fell asleep. His dad showed up saw the cow and called the cops not knowing his son killed it. Is that some Sh%$T or What??


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope the sick bastage meets the same fate in prison.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Guy was a Jerk*

Yep he is a jerk thats for sure but cuttung his head off, please.. Yes bucky was a sweat deer that the kids loved. To get things into context we had a child mulester get two years probation in Houston with no jail time yesterday. I didn't hear near the outrage over that or the Houston cop being shot. Yes he should get the book thrown at him but the punishment should fit the crime. JMHO


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Didn't know this irresponsble A-hole was from Matagorda..... I wonder what the other TPW offenses were. Fishing, hunting or both?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> Yep he is a jerk thats for sure but cuttung his head off, please.. Yes bucky was a sweat deer that the kids loved. To get things into context we had a child mulester get two years probation in Houston with no jail time yesterday. I didn't hear near the outrage over that or the Houston cop being shot. Yes he should get the book thrown at him but the punishment should fit the crime. JMHO


agree 100% but would also add that anyone that would do this to an animal has no consciense, is cold inside and is capable of most anything.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

glad they caught him! freakin psyco


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Hopefully he'll soon meet his new "husband" and find out first hand what a "pain in the ..." prison is.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *Sharkhunter*
> _Yep he is a jerk thats for sure but cuttung his head off, please.. Yes bucky was a sweat deer that the kids loved. To get things into context we had a child mulester get two years probation in Houston with no jail time yesterday. I didn't hear near the outrage over that or the Houston cop being shot. Yes he should get the book thrown at him but the punishment should fit the crime. JMHO_


I agree.

Start a thread on those incidents and we'll discuss them. This particular thread is about the jerk who cut the head off of a tame whitetail deer.

TH


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Trout,

Sharkhunter is posting about the alleged poacher.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I thought I was too lol.. well just my 2 cents anyway. Again I hope justice falls heavy on him..


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

bluefin has the best idea for some of his punishment


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I have an interesting little bit to add to this. I've known the Gregory family for most of my life. I sold Brandon my last truck and he totalled in 2 days. I had never put 2 and 2 together with the last name til I called his uncle ( who works for my uncle ) and was talking to him in casual conversation and he asked me if I had seen Brandon on the news...........WIERD feeling when I found out...


----------

